

Google, Facebook, others pay ISPs to speed downloads, Netflix resists - RockyMcNuts
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323836504578553170167992666.html

======
rartichoke
Netflix offers openconnect boxes if ISPs are interested. They manage and pay
for the hardware and in return ISPs can cache content at their locations to
save a tremendous amount of bandwidth.

Some ISPs have openly declined doing that and then they start crying because
Netflix won't pay them even more money for a service their business is
designed to do?

I like how one of the guys in the article said Netflix is printing money. ISPs
are well known for gouging customers more than any other service. Bandwidth is
ridiculously cheap yet customers have to put up with arbitrary data caps and
pay tons of money for it.

A lot of ISPs are just scared because Netflix offers a great product for a
reasonable price. They try to hurt their name. Look at Verizon who partly owns
Redbox (a direct competitor to Netflix), there was a recent story where a lot
of Verizon customers who get very reasonable internet speeds but as soon as
you start streaming Netflix the experience is horrible, yet at the same time
you can stream flawless 1080p on Youtube.

@lewis It's mostly hosted on Amazon, but they have bits and pieces off Amazon
to have no single points of failure. They mentioned this in one of their tech
videos.

------
lewispollard
Isn't Netflix content hosted on Amazon? They'd effectively be paying ISPs to
speed up access to their competitor.

